# Flamingo Florida bay Oct 21



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Due to the lack of time on my side I had to reduce my Kayak trips, and started use my Gheenoe to get to location to explorer more. Also I have started to use the Gheenoe to do mother Ship trips deep into the Glades to Explorer, and fish. I have to say I love the LT 25 it has been able to run in very shallow water, and moves very nice.


Here is the reports from last Oct 21:
Weather has been strange it can go from Rain to Sunny to Clouds all in one day.

Here are the photos:
*Fishing Photos:*
*My Jack!*









*Fishing Bud! Kirk*


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Great pics

Nice catch

Wish I was there ;D


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks I hope to go out some more soon.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great variety of fish, and some really nice ones in there too. Good job!


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks any time on the water is great......


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks I been seeing lots of Sheaps Head, but I'm having a hard time. Anyone could give me a heads up on what to use.
Hope to hear from someone because I seen them every week, and have not been able to land another.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I liked to sight cast to tailing sheepies using white or pink 1/8 oz slider jig
tipped with bits of fresh shrimp. Worked great along the NW shore of Snake Bight.


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

I will try that out and give feed back thanks...


----------

